# hospitalizations with ibs?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Hi, I am looking for some input. I have had ibs d for 7 years. I've always had diarrhea bouts when stressed out or nausea troubles, but this past year things have changed. I have been hospitalized 4 times in the last year and the doctors are now saying it too must be ibs. Between attacks I have nausea, weakness and fatigue, diarrhea or constipation, pain, contant pressure, low grade fevers, and nights sweats. When an attack occurs it does so without warning. I have diarrhea then it becomes non stop and then I start throwing up non stop and violently. What comes out in an attack is different it smells putrid and is yellow. I had a fever only once then it was 101 or 102. I am 21 years old and have within a year gone from 125lbs to 99lbs. I have had four scopes (two of each) and they showed gastritis, esophagitis and mild colitis. I had a hyto-scan, various blood work checking for thyroid to celiac's, and 2 ultrasounds to check out the gall bladder. All were normal. They have found no sign of infection ever and have only once found blood in my stool on the microscopic level. They first thought it was gall bladder then Crohn's (ruled out by biopsies I think), now they say ibs. My diet has always been a low fat, high fiber, no soda or sweets sort of thing. The big question I am asking is if anyone else out there has ibs like this? Can it be this bad? I am so confused, I just can't believe ibs can do this. I know I have ibs but is it the cause of these awful attacks too? The last time I was in the hospital for 7 days! Phenegrin, lomotil, levsin, nothing stops it. Thanks for any input or comments on anything I have written. Take care -Andrea


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Andrea, Some of what you describe sounds like IBS, but the rest, e.g. fevers, vomiting, doesn't. It is possible to have IBS and other physical problems, such as ulcerative colitis. Your gallbladder checked out okay? I'm sorry you're going through all this. Wish I could help more.------------------***Gail


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Andrea, Some of what you describe sounds like IBS, but the rest, e.g. fevers, vomiting, doesn't. It is possible to have IBS and other physical problems, such as ulcerative colitis. Your gallbladder checked out okay? I'm sorry you're going through all this. Wish I could help more.------------------***Gail


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I also have sudden attacks of non-stop diarrhea with simultaneous, violent vomiting. However, mine usually subsides in about an hour, leavng me very weak, nauseated, dizzy, etc. I then feel that way for the next few days. I have also had every test there is, and my dx is also IBS. My gallbladder was removed years ago. Bentyl is the only thing that helps, and of course when one of these attack starts it is impossible to take an extra dose while vomiting. However, I have noticed that I will have a short time of very intense upper abdominal pain before the vomiting begins (as well as during), and if I take 20 mg of Bentyl then, sometimes the attack is avoided. If not, it is at least much milder. I forgot to mention that I also have a fever afterward for several hours. I have never been hospitalized or even seen a doctor during one of these attacks. Once it is over, it's over. While it's going on I'm trapped on the commode. Just hours before my first "scoping" of my stomach and abdominal ultrasound, I had one of these attacks, and nothing except esophagitis and gastritis was found. Neither levsin nor levbid nor donnatal helped me. I do take Prilosec, and have found that phenergan helps with the nausea afterward.I certainly understand your frustration. This is very debilitating as well as frightening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I also have sudden attacks of non-stop diarrhea with simultaneous, violent vomiting. However, mine usually subsides in about an hour, leavng me very weak, nauseated, dizzy, etc. I then feel that way for the next few days. I have also had every test there is, and my dx is also IBS. My gallbladder was removed years ago. Bentyl is the only thing that helps, and of course when one of these attack starts it is impossible to take an extra dose while vomiting. However, I have noticed that I will have a short time of very intense upper abdominal pain before the vomiting begins (as well as during), and if I take 20 mg of Bentyl then, sometimes the attack is avoided. If not, it is at least much milder. I forgot to mention that I also have a fever afterward for several hours. I have never been hospitalized or even seen a doctor during one of these attacks. Once it is over, it's over. While it's going on I'm trapped on the commode. Just hours before my first "scoping" of my stomach and abdominal ultrasound, I had one of these attacks, and nothing except esophagitis and gastritis was found. Neither levsin nor levbid nor donnatal helped me. I do take Prilosec, and have found that phenergan helps with the nausea afterward.I certainly understand your frustration. This is very debilitating as well as frightening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Does not sound like IBS to me...more like a common bile duct blockage (choledochial cyst)..or some other bile related malady...I hope they are not using IBS as a scapegoat for just not knowing what is wrong....certainly hope they get to the cause of your miseries...sounds aweful and you have our prayers and positive thoughts for a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Does not sound like IBS to me...more like a common bile duct blockage (choledochial cyst)..or some other bile related malady...I hope they are not using IBS as a scapegoat for just not knowing what is wrong....certainly hope they get to the cause of your miseries...sounds aweful and you have our prayers and positive thoughts for a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

My doctor first thought that my problem was a bile duct blockage. I had every test imaginable, and it turned out that there was no blockage. The doctor also thought about an intestinal blockage, but not that either. I don't think there is anything that I haven't been checked for, and there isn't really anything else that it could be besides IBS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

My doctor first thought that my problem was a bile duct blockage. I had every test imaginable, and it turned out that there was no blockage. The doctor also thought about an intestinal blockage, but not that either. I don't think there is anything that I haven't been checked for, and there isn't really anything else that it could be besides IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS ranges from quite mild and easy to deal with to very severe.With mine, when it was bad, the stool consistancy wasn't that bad but the pain was extreme. I couldn't walk to the mail box without doubling over in pain and couldn't lift any weight without exteme pain. Every meal caused pain. So I know it can be very bad and be "just" IBS.You may want to check out one of the mind-body therapies. Sometimes they can help people that nothing else works for. Use the Hop to and check out the CBT and hypnotherapy part of the board.CBT is what made a big turn around in my IBS. I'd probably still be in severe pain if I hadn't done it and I only did it because I got put in that treatment group in a clinical study.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS ranges from quite mild and easy to deal with to very severe.With mine, when it was bad, the stool consistancy wasn't that bad but the pain was extreme. I couldn't walk to the mail box without doubling over in pain and couldn't lift any weight without exteme pain. Every meal caused pain. So I know it can be very bad and be "just" IBS.You may want to check out one of the mind-body therapies. Sometimes they can help people that nothing else works for. Use the Hop to and check out the CBT and hypnotherapy part of the board.CBT is what made a big turn around in my IBS. I'd probably still be in severe pain if I hadn't done it and I only did it because I got put in that treatment group in a clinical study.K.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

I ordered the hypnotherapy tapes about 10 days ago and am anxiously awaiting their arrival. I recently found this board and read of others' improvements with them, so I'm looking forward to trying. There at least won't be any unpleasantside effects as with some medications.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

I ordered the hypnotherapy tapes about 10 days ago and am anxiously awaiting their arrival. I recently found this board and read of others' improvements with them, so I'm looking forward to trying. There at least won't be any unpleasantside effects as with some medications.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Dear Andrea: I too was hospitalized with IBD last November. Had "D" for THREE WEEKS..all day all night....never stopped. NOthing helped and I had to go get IV fluids as I was so dehydrated. Darndest thing though, I didnt lose a pound. SOunds like you have lots more going on than IBS. Have you tried some TCM ? THats Traditional CHinese Medicine. The Acupuncture worked wonders for me, but since I have been on disablilty I cant afford it as often as I like. Doctors always tell me that IBS isnt fatal, but at times it seems like it. ALso IBS cant be diagnosed my traditional tesitn methods, ie Colonoscopy etc, even blood work. Often nothing shows up...that realy ads insult to injury for those who suffer. Good luck, and I hope things improve for you and all of us.Brenda S, R.N.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2001)

Dear Andrea: I too was hospitalized with IBD last November. Had "D" for THREE WEEKS..all day all night....never stopped. NOthing helped and I had to go get IV fluids as I was so dehydrated. Darndest thing though, I didnt lose a pound. SOunds like you have lots more going on than IBS. Have you tried some TCM ? THats Traditional CHinese Medicine. The Acupuncture worked wonders for me, but since I have been on disablilty I cant afford it as often as I like. Doctors always tell me that IBS isnt fatal, but at times it seems like it. ALso IBS cant be diagnosed my traditional tesitn methods, ie Colonoscopy etc, even blood work. Often nothing shows up...that realy ads insult to injury for those who suffer. Good luck, and I hope things improve for you and all of us.Brenda S, R.N.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi, I just wanted to thank everyone for their replies. I think I will keep trying things to see if anything helps my daily life and to also try to prevent these attacks. TO KSP: I am glad I'm not alone but I wish no one had to go through this sort of trauma. My first attack was only about an hour and they have gotten progressively worse. When you said its frightening, I strongly agree, a lot of the time now I am very scared. I get dehydrated so quickly it has taken from 4 to 10 attempts to get an iv in, that, the complete loss of control and the pain are the worst. At first I only lost weight at attacks now I just continue to, lb by lb even though I am eating more.TO BADCAT27: Brenda, I'm sorry you had to go to the hospital too, its not fun. I was looking for treatment ideas and I saw that we have a Chinese Medicine Facility in my area. It looks promising. I have left a message with them to see what therapies they offer. I will try things over time to see if I get any relief, but I do not want to try too much at once because I want to be able to tell what helps. I do wish there was a test that said yep you have ibs not, we can't find anything else so it must be ibs.TO EVERYONE: Thank you again so much for sharing what you go through and your ideas for things that might help with me. Also I really appreciate all of your support and if anyone ever wants to email me feel free. -Andrea


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi, I just wanted to thank everyone for their replies. I think I will keep trying things to see if anything helps my daily life and to also try to prevent these attacks. TO KSP: I am glad I'm not alone but I wish no one had to go through this sort of trauma. My first attack was only about an hour and they have gotten progressively worse. When you said its frightening, I strongly agree, a lot of the time now I am very scared. I get dehydrated so quickly it has taken from 4 to 10 attempts to get an iv in, that, the complete loss of control and the pain are the worst. At first I only lost weight at attacks now I just continue to, lb by lb even though I am eating more.TO BADCAT27: Brenda, I'm sorry you had to go to the hospital too, its not fun. I was looking for treatment ideas and I saw that we have a Chinese Medicine Facility in my area. It looks promising. I have left a message with them to see what therapies they offer. I will try things over time to see if I get any relief, but I do not want to try too much at once because I want to be able to tell what helps. I do wish there was a test that said yep you have ibs not, we can't find anything else so it must be ibs.TO EVERYONE: Thank you again so much for sharing what you go through and your ideas for things that might help with me. Also I really appreciate all of your support and if anyone ever wants to email me feel free. -Andrea


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Whoops! I forgot to include my email, its kizmet_1###hotmail.com -Andrea


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Whoops! I forgot to include my email, its kizmet_1###hotmail.com -Andrea


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I get really bad and end up in the hospital with vomiting....quite a few times a year and there is nothing the matter with me but IBS------------------"If you always do what you have always did, You'll always get what you always got "


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I get really bad and end up in the hospital with vomiting....quite a few times a year and there is nothing the matter with me but IBS------------------"If you always do what you have always did, You'll always get what you always got "


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I've never run fever nor vomited but it doesn't sound like IBS to me. I've been in ER too many times to count -- usually early in the morning like 2 or 3. Yuck, up all night and then trying to go to work at 6. Especially after a phernagan shot. No way. I'm still having trouble accepting IBS -- maybe just hardheaded but there's a part of me that just says no way this much pain can be IBS. Guess it effects everybody differently.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I've never run fever nor vomited but it doesn't sound like IBS to me. I've been in ER too many times to count -- usually early in the morning like 2 or 3. Yuck, up all night and then trying to go to work at 6. Especially after a phernagan shot. No way. I'm still having trouble accepting IBS -- maybe just hardheaded but there's a part of me that just says no way this much pain can be IBS. Guess it effects everybody differently.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

genny, my bad pain attacks often wake me up at 2-3 in the morning, as well. I'm really fortunate in having an understanding manager. I've had lots of tests, including scopes in both ends, HIDA scan for gallbladder, ultrasound, blood tests, whatever. Nothing ever comes back positive. My worst pain triggers are onions and eggs; especially greasy eggs with something sweet (worth 11 hours of pain the last time I was stupid enough to do that).Andy, see my other recent post on pain.[This message has been edited by musem (edited 10-16-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

genny, my bad pain attacks often wake me up at 2-3 in the morning, as well. I'm really fortunate in having an understanding manager. I've had lots of tests, including scopes in both ends, HIDA scan for gallbladder, ultrasound, blood tests, whatever. Nothing ever comes back positive. My worst pain triggers are onions and eggs; especially greasy eggs with something sweet (worth 11 hours of pain the last time I was stupid enough to do that).Andy, see my other recent post on pain.[This message has been edited by musem (edited 10-16-2001).]


----------

